# Formica - cut to size?



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2014)

I need to repair my table which has acquired a few splits/cracks in the surface over the years.

I plan to bond a new sheet of Formica on top of the existing surface. I'd like to buy a sheet already cut to size.

Has anyone found a supplier who will do this?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 31, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> I need to repair my table which has acquired a few splits/cracks in the surface over the years.
> 
> I plan to bond a new sheet of Formica on top of the existing surface. I'd like to buy a sheet already cut to size.
> 
> ...



I got mine here. Very good service

Stockmart Plastics - Kitchenware in North End PO2 7LP - 192.com


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2014)

That's a good start - thank you.

Their website is here:

Providing kitchen worktops to both trade and retail customers in and around the Portsmouth area. | Stockmart Plastics

It says 'Caravan tables recovered' - sounds promising. Might have to call in en route to France in November.

Any further suggestions? Cheshire/Manchester would be good!


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a hole in my table and a sheet of the laminate to repair it but I have not managed to find the time to repair it yet (no comment please John ) but I have been looking at this Company, they repair kitchen laminates so might be able to help


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks - that looks impressive!

I suspect that just recovering the surface might be the easier/less expensive option though ...


----------



## izwozral (Sep 1, 2014)

These guys are based in Powys if it helps.

Morland | Homepage Morland


----------



## izwozral (Sep 1, 2014)

These guys are based in Warrington amongst other places.

Store Finder


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you - that's closer to home


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you have a router or know someone with one just get an oversize sheet, glue it on and use a bearing guided flush trim bit to tim it to size.
You can then guarantee it will be the correct size.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 1, 2014)

Does your table top have 'fiddle rails' fitted. You would have to remove these before you can change the whole of the laminate and that may be a bit daunting. 

But?

It may be an possible to fit laminate to the inside of the rails. Laminates [Formica, trade name] can be cut quite easily with a fine toothed wood cutting saw and sandpaper/surform  to achieve precision fit.

Time Bond [adhesive] gives you time to move the laminate into the correct place before you impact it down [give it a good bashing with you hand] to create a good bond. 

Make sure the glue is evenly applied with the spreader provided to both surfaces and given time to flash off.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 1, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Does your table top have 'fiddle rails' fitted.



Thankfully not ...

The advice on adhesive is very useful


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 1, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> If you have a router or know someone with one just get an oversize sheet, glue it on and use a bearing guided flush trim bit to tim it to size.
> You can then guarantee it will be the correct size.



Sadly the answer is no to both


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi.
My Hymer B544 has fiddle rails on the table! albeit only 10mm high in the way if you needed to re-laminate the table.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine is the only B544 I've ever been in?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 1, 2014)

There are some Hymer tables with a slight inset top that could be described (loosely) as a fiddle rail 






Mine is flat but I would have to get a router the correct shape to trim mine


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> There are some Hymer tables with a slight inset top that could be described (loosely) as a fiddle rail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you been in my MH?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 2, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> Any further suggestions? Cheshire/Manchester would be good!


You could try Arnold Laver, they have a depot in Manchester
Liverpool Road
Cadishead
Greater Manchester
Lancashire
M44 5BZ

T: 0161 777 9000
Decorative Surfaces


another place is idservices, they have a depot in Warrington 

Suite C , Chadwick House , Birchwood Park
Warrington
WA3 6AE,
T. 01925 852200

and Stoke
Parkhouse Interchange , Parkhouse Industrial Estate , Newcastle-Under-Lyme
For Sat-Nav use ST5 7DU
ST5 7FB,
T. 01782 567222

might be worth a phonecall


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you - I'll give them a try when I get home. Currently enjoying a couple of weeks wilding in Cumbria


----------

